# I installed a graphics card now my sound doesnt work!



## bmxer193

Ok, I just installed Geforce 210 EVGA grahpics card in my computer, I put it in the PCIE slot and used the CD to install the driver for it. Atfer I was done with that I opened flight Sim to test it out and noticed there was no sound. Then found there was no sound at all on my computer. When I open ITunes and/or ventrillo they both told me I have no audio device installed. So I downloaded my computers original driver from HP's site. When I go to install the driver I get the message half way through...




Ive searched every part of Microsoft's website and they only have an audio CLASS driver not an audio BUS driver, which doesn't work, I tried.
So in desperation I reformatted my harddrive (that why im using IE6 in that screen shot) and I still have no audio.

Also If I click yes when that warning pops up I just get this message 30 secs later which automatically closes the installer no mater what





According to my device manager I have "Microsoft UAA bus driver for high definition" installed...





Ive been trying to fix this for hours, does anybody know whats going on?

By the way my computer is a compaq SR2010NX


----------



## johnb35

Give me a screenshot of the Sound, video, and game controllers section.  It's possible that you are using the wrong driver.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i had that happen when i installed the drivers for my gtx460...it overwrote the realtek ctrl panel with the nvidia hd audio...had to reinstall realtek and everything worked again...


----------



## johnb35

It may also be that the wrong audio output is selected.  If the 210 has an hdmi port on the video card then its possible it has been selected to default audio playback and needs to be changed back to onboard or dedicated sound card.


----------



## FuryRosewood

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software7/COL16020/pv-42532-1/sp26792.exe

according to the site that is the driver...so could be correct then


----------



## bmxer193

Heres the Sound, video, and game controllers section







The card does have an HDMI port but im not using it.

FuryRosewood, thats the driver I was trying to install in those first screen shots I posted, so at least I have that part right. As for the realtek ctrl panel that disapeard when I installed the drivers for the graphic card.

Another thing my friend said to me was the Geforce 210 requires 300W and Im 99% sure my power supply isn't that powerful, so could it be shutting down less critical operations such as sound to give the extra power to the graphics card?


----------



## FuryRosewood

that looks like what i was getting through the nvidia installer, tho it installed nvidia hd audio in those areas that were unrecognized.. i uninstalled said HD audio via said control panel then installed the realtek card and it seemed to solve me...


----------



## StrangleHold

Need to install the Microsoft High Definition Audio Device Driver.


----------



## bmxer193

Furyrosewood what do you mean "installed the realtek card", my audio is integrated



StrangleHold said:


> Need to install the Microsoft High Definition Audio Device Driver.


Where can I get that from, I cant find it on Microsoft's website


----------



## johnb35

bmxer193 said:


> Furyrosewood what do you mean "installed the realtek card", my audio is integrated
> 
> 
> Where can I get that from, I cant find it on Microsoft's website



Usually you can uninstall it and then point the driver update to windows update and it should install it again.  If not, the driver for the hdmi port should install the uaa driver properly so that you can install the other 2 sound devices.


----------



## bmxer193

How to I "point the driver update to windows update"


----------



## johnb35

If you right click on the device and click on update driver, the first page that loads up should be where it asks if you want to connect to windows update to automatically update it.  click on "yes, this time only"


----------



## StrangleHold

bmxer193 said:


> Where can I get that from, I cant find it on Microsoft's website


 
I saw HP in your post screen shot.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...scription.jsp?lang=en&cc=US&swItem=ob-45958-1


----------

